
What’s in a Prison Meal? (2015) - Mz
https://www.themarshallproject.org/2015/07/07/what-s-in-a-prison-meal#.1GivoFRMI
======
caliagent
The only prisoners complaining about lack of food are the overweight or
extremely muscular ones trying to bulk. Food is a commodity to a certain
extent, so trying to acquire more is an obvious tactic. I've been in County
Jail for an extended stay and ate quite well.

